# Cant reach google assistant at this moment ....



## I_am_not_randy (Oct 30, 2010)

Just got the TIVO stream 4K, never really enable the google assistant, not familair with it so i skipped during set up.

At some point I Was able to press the button with the colored circles on it, and do googe assistant like things, such as "switch to YOUTUBE APP", etc.

Now when I press that button I get "cant reach google assistannt at this time", even though i have a working wireless connection.


----------



## I_am_not_randy (Oct 30, 2010)

Failed to mention that I have tried rebooting multiple times .....


----------



## I_am_not_randy (Oct 30, 2010)

I wiped all the data from the unit, did a clean boot and let it sync to my google acount using my phone, and the shows I had already placed in my shows were still there, and the google assistant started to work.


----------

